# flounder lights



## c-mac (Jun 14, 2008)

i have a 16ft john boat. im mounting hella lights on the bow and sides. i need to know if there is anything that i can wrap the wires from corroding.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

You aretalking about the Hella off road 12v dc lights? Tin the ends of wir with solder. Then use the envirnmental splice/connectors with the built in heat shrink. You can even add a little grease at the connections that will repel water as well. Should work great. Post pics when its done!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea....Pix's would help.



Of you need more insulation from the elements, then add a piece of shrink tubing w/ glue over top the crimp/shrink connector.



But pix's will help much more to give you direction.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with X-Shark. The corrosion can only enter the wires through the ends if you do the extra shrink wrap with the glue method it should def. seal from the elements!! I use the undewater lights and have had no issue with envirnmental splices/ grease.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Use Marine Grade wiring followed with Liquid tape on the ends 2 thin coats should do it!


----------

